# ISO help/ideas for whole black cod



## NotionCommotion (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello all!  First time here.

Just bought a whole black cod from Costco.  About 2 1/2 lbs with head cut off.  I think bones are in and I can definitely feel backbone.

Recommended methods of cooking?  I don't think I want to go the Miso way, but could be swayed if applicable.  BBQ, broil, bake, etc are all options.  Cutting into steaks or cooking whole are also options, however, don't think I wish to attempt to fillet.

Don't have much time, so look forward to any suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## Addie (Mar 8, 2015)

Welcome to DC. Someone will be along shortly with an answer to your inquiry.

I usually bake it with a loose tomato sauce. Toss in a can of diced tomatoes and season according to your like. When it is cooked, you can remove the filet in a whole piece. You leave the bone behind and can just lift it. The you are left with the filet from the other side. Just warn your family to be on the lookout for bones. 

I used to buy whole Haddocks and into the oven they always went. The only difference was I bought it with the head on. The first time I did that, I was really surprised by how easy it was to remove the filet and just lift the whole bone out in one piece.


----------



## NotionCommotion (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Addie,  Hope I don't mess up!  Put some sweet wine, saffron, butter and lemon pepper, and plan on pan cooking on high for a few minutes and then high temp back.  We will see....


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 8, 2015)

No suggestion here. But I love cod and I can never buy one. Never seen it, not the whole thing. Lucky you.


----------



## Addie (Mar 8, 2015)

NotionCommotion said:


> Thanks Addie,  Hope I don't mess up!  Put some sweet wine, saffron, butter and lemon pepper, and plan on pan cooking on high for a few minutes and then high temp back.  We will see....



You are most welcome. Please do come back and let us know how it came out. And we do love pictures. We call it Food Porn. Many a times we get a picture of a dish that someone made and we start to lick the screen. Members of DC probably have the cleanest monitors in the country.


----------



## Addie (Mar 8, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> No suggestion here. But I love cod and I can never buy one. Never seen it, not the whole thing. Lucky you.



Charlie, we  have a huge carved wooden Cod hanging in the State House. It is our state fish. It is the fish that the Wampanog Native Americans used to teach the Pilgrims how to fertilize their farms. It was also the fish that saved them that first year. It was so plentiful at the time, that you could throw a net from the shore and make a catch that would feed the family for several meals. I love Creamed Cod with peas over mashed potatoes.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 9, 2015)

Baked in butter with a side of a corn roll.. Yum!


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 9, 2015)

Black cod is a sablefish, not a member of the cod family. It has a buttery taste and delicate texture. It does have scales, so if you cook it with the skin on, I'd recommend descaling it. I am not a fan of black cod, but a lot of people do bake it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 9, 2015)

Since they removed the head (silly idea IMO) I would jsut fillet it and cook it as you would any other firm white fish.
I also cannot buy whole cod and the only whole fish we get here in our Costco is farmed raised snapper.

Anyone ever heard of farm raised red snapper. (looks more like mangrove snapper) to me.
I need to know more about this as I had no idea anyone was farming snapper.


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 10, 2015)

Addie said:


> Welcome to DC. Someone will be along shortly with an answer to your inquiry.
> 
> I usually bake it with a loose tomato sauce. Toss in a can of diced tomatoes and season according to your like. When it is cooked, you can remove the filet in a whole piece. You leave the bone behind and can just lift it. The you are left with the filet from the other side. Just warn your family to be on the lookout for bones.
> 
> I used to buy whole Haddocks and into the oven they always went. The only difference was I bought it with the head on. The first time I did that, I was really surprised by how easy it was to remove the filet and just lift the whole bone out in one piece.


I agree with you there Addie. Much easier to deal with the bones when the fish comes complete with its head. It seems to hold everything together.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> I agree with you there Addie. Much easier to deal with the bones when the fish comes complete with its head. It seems to hold everything together.



When you leave the head on, the filet just seems to slide off the bones. And the bones stay behind. I also like to buy the whole frame, head and all for fish chowder. The fish frame, lobster shells, shrimp shells and any other seafood waste material for the stock. Drain it all after cooking it for a short time, and you have the best broth.


----------

